# Crappie Fishing



## indianacoyotehunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in Indiana and was wondering if it was too early to start crappie fishing. Any help would be nice on when to start and if they will be biting yet. Thanks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

open water? If so head to dark water bays with good sun exposure


----------

